# Looking for a good southern cookbook



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Looking for a gift for a friend who is moving to South Carolina and wants to learn more about southern cooking. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There are so many good ones, Nicko, it's hard to choose. But here's a selection.

Anything with Edna Lewis' name on it, but in particular _The Taste of Country Cooking.

_Art Smith's, _Kitchen Life: Real Food for Real Families_, which we recently reviewed.

Many of James Villas' titles, but especially _My Mother's Southern Kitchen, The Glory of Southern Cooking, _and his brand new, _Pig: King of the Southern Table. _

And, for a great look at the culture of Southern food, Joe Dabney's wonderful _Smokehouse Ham, Spoon Bread, & Scuppernong Wine.

_For a look at what happens when a Southern food background runs into form training at a French culinary school, have them check out Virginia Willis' _Bon Appetit, Y'all_.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've found very good results from Damon Lee Fowler's various books, especially his _Classic Southern Cooking_. His work has shaped my Southern style cooking more than anyone else I can point to.

Recently, _Real Cajun_ by Donald Link has taken a high spot for the Louisiana food.

I wasn't impressed with Villas' _Glory of Southern Cooking_ just to contradict KYH, though it seems I gave it better comments after reading it initially than I currently remember it. http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/49075/review-of-the-glory-of-southern-cooking-by-james-villas


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

"the heritage of southern cooking" by camille glenn is a very good book, especially for someone just moving to the south. it has all of the standards of southern cooking along with a lot of history and stories about the food. 550 recipes of classic southern cuisine.


----------

